

Ask HN: Open source privacy policy? - msencenb

Are there any open source privacy policy documents that have been put out? I&#x27;m looking specifically for auto renewing subscription style policies, but any leads would be great.
======
byoung2
Just curious...have you tried the most obvious first step:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=open+source+privacy+policy](https://www.google.com/search?q=open+source+privacy+policy)

